# "It was very smooshy all six of us cramed in one bed": my second grade journal



## elibats (Jun 20, 2006)

These exerpts are word for word, and mostly letter for letter, apostrophe for apostrophe (that's the funnest part. Yay remember when "funnest" was part of daily vocabulary?). Thank goodness I'm a paper packrat. 

 Sept. 17, 1990
 On the first day of school I saw a anamal on my deck. It looket like a ginte hamster. it was Just sitting.

 Sept. 18, 1990
 Yesterday I went to gymnastics. My teacher thare is funny. thare is a girl and she did evreething rong and he threw her in the pit. and evreone laft.

 Sept. 26, 1990
 yesterday I got home from school and I playd in the yard with my sister. we had hot dogs for dinner.

 Sept. 28, 1990
 I went to camp monotomEE last summer. we could not sleep at night. our neabers were Jerks. they had dum partys in the middle of the night and sung dum songs at the top of thare lungs. we had a cook out. bats flew threw our tent. I hayted dinner and brekfast. the water was cold. 

 Oct. 3, 1990
 Last night someone came to see us. She had dinner with us. I could not sleep last night. Marianne was making Paul talk.

 Oct. 11, 1990
 Yesterday my favorit babysitter came. We played computer and we brusht echothers hair.

 Oct. 15, 1990
 Friday I went to the circus. I was in the First row. We saw baers on bikes. A laidee had to get two seats becous she had to much stuf.

 Oct 13, 1990
 I went to Erin's house yesterday. Her cousin said he saw a man with a gun. Then we saw him! He got in his car. Then Erin's dog got lost and we found her and played with her. her ngibers have a dog too.

 Oct 19, 1990
 I went to my sisters frieds house yesterday. We played daed man and watcht TV.

 Oct 24, 1990
 Today my sister wuoldint wake up. She wanted to stay in bed. I wasint therestee last nigt so I didint drink at super. I wasint therstee at breakfast and now I'm therstee. 

 Oct 29, 1990
 I carvd my Pamcins last naight.

 Nov 26, 1990
 I went to see a movie in maine. It was three men and a little laddy. It was funny. My favorite part was when the man pulld of a mask. He was pretending to be the minnester for mary's mom's weding. But he was realy Jack. He didint want them to get maryed. And then they did not get maryed.

Nov 27, 1990
 Stapaula Rock Store
 Sparkling rocks,
 dull rocks,
 Shiny rocks.
 round rocks,
 flat rocks.
 Square rocks,
 Put them together,
 you've got
 Stapaula rockstore! 

 Dec 12 1990
Last month Patrice came over and my sisters mous puped on her. My sisters mouse never bites. But my hamster does.

 Jan 2, 1991
 I went to a new years eve party. There was alot of kids. We stayed in a room with a bed and a T.V. We Jumped on the bed and wached cartoon's that some other kid's brought. Then we all got into the bed with can's of soada. It was very smooshy all six of us cramed in one bed. Then when the count down came on T.V., we all yelled: 10987654321 happy Newyear!!!!!! Then, yesterday, we had a newyears day party. Most of the kid's like playing with wizzie. 

 Jan 14, 1991
 Today is my little sisters birthday. In 4 days it will be my big sisters birthday. When I was born Marianne called me Doggy. She didn't know what I was, so when mom brougt me home she said mama! you brougt me a doggy! And then she called me dodo. 

 Feb 6, 1991
 Yesterday, when my sister was talking on the phone, they were talking about first graders and Kate asked if she could talk to me. She asked me why I got a dovorse last year. I threw the Phone at Marianne.

 Mar 4, 1991
 Yesterday I wrote to my friend in Maine. Acsuly she lives in cuntucky. Her name is Abby. She lives at wildwood stables in the summer. When we went there in the summer we rode under the seat in the hayride. Onese I sung at the top of my lungs, She'l be comin around the mountain.

 Mar 13, 1991
 At the bust stop today, we found a loose rock in a stone wall at the bus stop! It's very loose, but it we can't get it out. Franky said he would try and bring a hamer. there might be in something there!

 Mar 14, 1991
 Tomorow Patrice is coming to my house. We will have a hole bunch of fun!

 Mar 26, 1991
 Mom says I can ask one of my friends to sleep over! Me Marianne and my friend will stay up all night. Last time one of my friends slep over, we played jokes on Kim! we slid notes under her door that siad something like: I am coming to get you. 

 Apr 5, 1991
 There are alot of old buildings. The buildings are black and yucky. They might cause fires or fall down.

 May 2, 1991
 I named the meal worms I got. Since there going to turn into beetles, I named them Jhon, Ringo, Paul and George. I named them after The Beatles.

 May 9, 1991
 I'm going to gymnastics today. I go for almost 2 hours. I have nice teachers. Some of them are'nt very nice. Most of them are nicer than the others. Some of them are funny.

 May 13, 1991
 Yesterday me and my family went to the lake for a picnic. Me and Marianne rode our bikes. We all went to the semetaree. There is a way into the woods. It is a big hill. We found a clearing in the woods. We ate, then me, Marianne and Kim went down to the lake. After lunch me, dad, Kim and Marianne went to Dairy Queen. Then we went to the playground. Then when we got home my unkle was here. He gave us some nice earings. 

 May 20, 1991
 I'm going to stay after for math game making today. I have sticers that are prety. 

 June 6, 1991
 Today I'm going to gymnastics..... again! My mom is going to sighn me up for next year. I'm not going to quit.... ever!


----------



## Aevin (Jun 20, 2006)

That is too cute!

Here's my favorite:


> Feb 6, 1991
> Yesterday, when my sister was talking on the phone, they were talking about first graders and Kate asked if she could talk to me. She asked me why I got a dovorse last year. I threw the Phone at Marianne.



This was great, too:



> May 2, 1991
> I named the meal worms I got. Since there going to turn into beetles, I named them Jhon, Ringo, Paul and George. I named them after The Beatles.



Funny how, at that age, you seemed to have a sense for syntax ...  Which is to say, they're all short, and read like punchlines, even though it's probably just because of limited writing abilities.

Still trying to figure out what "wizzie" is.  I found it vaguely disturbing, coming right after the six kids in one bed paragraph ... :wink:

Oh ...  And might I venture a guess that you quit gymnastics, eventually?


----------



## elibats (Jun 20, 2006)

Haha, yeah I guess that part with the bed could be taken the wrong way... that's part of the fun. Wizzie was my sister's mouse, lol. 

I had to quit gymnastics when I was 16 because the bones in my elbow were shredding away... there's so much wrong with the institution of gymnastics I could write a whole book about it, and probably should.


----------

